# A question about TL development.



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 29, 2021)

A few weeks ago, I talked with my GM ETL about leadership positions. We chatted and she brough up additonal "developmental activities" around the store to help me as I stay in the pipeline and unofficially train to be a leader. This included being the Seasonal DBO, which is easy so far. Our store's Halloween push has been quite light and I've been finishing freight push in under an hour. But I'm also in charge of flexing not only the truck freight, but purging the backroom and condensing on the sales floor, which has also been easy enough. I've also had moments that I assume to be helping me prepare for leadership, such as being asked to listen out for INF's on the walkies from our OPU team. Our ETL's have been sharing with me the official paperwork about our service scores from recent visits and my workload around the store seems to have increased.

But my question is whether or not this sounds like actual TL development or just general increased workload to prepare for the 4th quarter. This past weekend, I was tasked with tearing down a whole sporting goods aisle by myself to set a new pog and it was pretty brutal. I had 4-5 whole vehicles worth of Sun Squad water toys and pool related items that had to come off the aisle and either go clearance or be flexed out elsewhere in sporting goods, along with obviously setting the new aisle. I was able to get it done and our store's Visual Merchandiser said that her and the rest of the TL's trust me in these activities, but I'm just feeling unsure of if this is TL development.

My TL's have been keeping me busy, whether it be helping with Halloween purge, condensing and flexing in seasonal, working inbound unload more often, and partaking in that messy sporting goods set. But I'm just curious if anyone here has had to do anything similar in their TL development. I just want to be sure that all of this increased workload is going to lead to something in terms of leadership instead of it just being the TL's pushing general pre-holiday work on me.


----------



## dabug (Sep 30, 2021)

They’re bullshitting with you. And it hurts my heart to see what you’ve typed out because you have the spark still. I suggest applying to other jobs in the mean time


----------



## truckdemon (Sep 30, 2021)

If anything they should be preparing you for a mock TL interview so you can officially be on the bench. Being a seasonal DBO is a great position for development, but sometimes leaders do take advantage of the hard workers. I would just try to be vocal. But good luck to you


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2021)

Test this development phase, by telling them your ideas about improving  a process or routine and see if they are willing to try it.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Sep 30, 2021)

Common event with no extra pay.








						I'm worried about my status as an aspiring leader.
					

A couple of weeks ago, I talked to my ETL (General Merchandise) about becoming a Team Leader. We eventually sat down for a brief little interview where she asked me my strengths, my preferred department, and near future plans for my training and development. She had mentioned things like me...




					www.thebreakroom.org


----------



## Yetive (Sep 30, 2021)

The work you describe is what DBOs do in my store. This doesn't mean they aren't developing you. Frankly, some stores just suck at developing people.  Ask to be included in planning the Christmas set. As a team leader, you will be tasking less, and planning more. Read the communication and planner, and make suggestions about things that pertain to your department. Ask for feedback from your ETL.


----------



## MrT (Sep 30, 2021)

Ask if your stores have training hours that can be used for you to shadow your TL.  We have done that a bunch with tms in development lately since we have been given more hours then we could use because of lack of trainees.  This way they can have a dbo cover your area and you can actually get some real leadership training.  You can get much more detailed training this way but it does need your store to have the hours for this.
 It is still very important that while you are a dbo, that you are still killing it.  Make sure you are auditing, flexing properly, getting your pricing done as well as your daily dbo tasks.  If you finish early ask of there is sales planners to set or revisions ( If you dont know how this is a great thing to learn )  If they need help with pricing in other areas of the store.  Anything that proves to them you are dedicated.  
All these people that say apply other places they are using you ect. Aren't exactly wrong but it is the process.  TL turnover is as high as its ever been in spot and they are looking for tms that are going to last and not crumble under the pressure, because believe me there is a lot.


----------



## lucidtm (Sep 30, 2021)

Do you currently have a team lead for that area of GM? (Toys/Seasonal) What do they think? If you're ever on the floor working side-by-side during your development ask them some questions about where they started with Target and if they have any advice, etc. Their input could matter to the ETL GM.

All of the work you described doing are tasks that you should know how to do as a TL and ones commonly done by DBOs. I do think doing those tasks will help to prepare you to become a TL but there are things to look out for and to keep in mind.

Do not let your ETLs/TLs take advantage. You will get overwhelmed, which is easy to do in Q4 anyway. But, in this instance, you _will_ burnout. They may not even have that intent, but they have a lot on their plate and any extra help is going to get snapped up, especially when it's coming from a hard worker. Especially when most stores are hemorrhaging employees and hiring newbies for seasonal work. Make sure they're appreciating you, even if it's as simple as saying thank you or recognizing you during huddle.

At the end of the day, whether or not you're "on the bench" will vary by how your store management team operates. For example, some stores actually use their "bench" as intended - to help their team members promote internally or to other stores. Some stores have no "bench" and just know who has approached management about moving up or who has the drive/abilities to move up. Some stores use the "bench" as a way to throw more tasks on a hard worker that they know won't complain.

If your store is like mine and they're actually developing you I would give you the following advice - ask questions, do the work, find creative ways to merchandise product to help it sell quickly and boost sales, be honest (but professional).

Know that promotions don't happen overnight and you're probably going to be doing what you're doing and more the entire way through Q4. Come January see if your hours stay steady where you want them (I'm guessing you like to be at 40) and if they continue to work with developing you. After Christmas, mention you'd like to learn other areas of GM also in order to keep your hours at 40. If you're new, please also keep in mind that there are likely others in the store that are already DBOs or on the same "bench" hoping to be promoted just like you. Some stores go by seniority so you may just have to wait your turn. Don't be discouraged by that, but in the same breath also find ways to make your work stand out (just in case). This isn't by working harder, but more-so by working more creatively.

Keep your eye on the Target Career site for openings in GM. GM job listings on the Target site don't usually say what area of GM they're for, so know if you apply to one of those it could potentially be for C&D, Chem, Baby, Inbound.... It's likely you'll have to switch stores to move up. Internal promotions are common, but even at the TL level not all stores like to do that. If yours is one of them they'll likely keep that to themselves to ensure you stay motivated to do the work for _them_. Hot tip: as you search other stores in your area for TL jobs find creative ways to learn which stores in the area are okay and which ones are dumpster fires. You'd be surprised.


----------



## Far from newbie (Sep 30, 2021)

You ARE doing more work than most DBO’s at my store - but that IS necessary for a time to be recognized, to stand apart and for experience.  Interview questions are “tell me about a time. . . “ So now you can  !   As a TL you may or may not HAVE to do those same tasks but it IS helpful that you know HOW and understand what is involved.

I think your leadership team IS helping you - giving you opportunities- keep doing what your doing and look online for TL openings to apply to.

Congratulations on being noticed and opening communication with your leaders.  That IS step 1.  Oftentimes the principal of a school only learns the names of the top 10% and bottom 10% of students - everyone else gets lost in the crowd.  Try to be introduced to your DTL on the next visit and have an example of an outstanding contribution or an idea you have to improve a process.  Leadership at Target involves ‘fitting in’ and being accepted into the leadership team - stay positive - stay a team player - keep offering to help.

Good luck - I hope your interest and effort pay off.


----------



## Priceslasher (Sep 30, 2021)

So, I was told DBOS no longer a thing… lol


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 30, 2021)

Priceslasher said:


> So, I was told DBOS no longer a thing… lol


In my department they never replaced the DBO that got promoted to TL last Spring.

We also had another one leave recently and I don't think there are an DBO either.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 30, 2021)

Far from newbie said:


> You ARE doing more work than most DBO’s at my store - but that IS necessary for a time to be recognized, to stand apart and for experience.  Interview questions are “tell me about a time. . . “ So now you can  !   As a TL you may or may not HAVE to do those same tasks but it IS helpful that you know HOW and understand what is involved.
> 
> I think your leadership team IS helping you - giving you opportunities- keep doing what your doing and look online for TL openings to apply to.
> 
> ...


It depends on how long you are willing to wait for a promotion at Target.

After the holidays I would ask about a time frame in which you might be made a TL. If they give you a vague answer I would look for a job elsewhere.

Also related to that if they cut your hours drastically in January and February that to me would indicate they WILL NOT promote you.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 30, 2021)

Yetive said:


> Ask to be included in planning the Christmas set.



When I was talking with my ETL, she mentioned not only me being part of the overnight Christmas set, but also acting as a mock TL who oversees the whole set.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> When I was talking with my ETL, she mentioned not only me being part of the overnight Christmas set, but also acting as a mock TL who oversees the whole set.


That’s sounds like a mockery…


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 30, 2021)

MrT said:


> TL turnover is as high as its ever been in spot



It certainly doesn't feel that way at my store. A majority of my TL's (not counting ETL's) have been here at least a couple of years and don't seem to be showing any signs of leaving.


----------



## Dream Baby (Sep 30, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> That’s sounds like a mockery…


It would be a mockery if they don't pay you more!


----------



## MrT (Sep 30, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> It certainly doesn't feel that way at my store. A majority of my TL's (not counting ETL's) have been here at least a couple of years and don't seem to be showing any signs of leaving.


My entire leadership team has changed in the past year and a half some positions a couple times.  Before that everyone had been here for years many for more then a decade.  However its mostly been to transfers and promotions.  Stores that are not doing well cant keep anyone.  Stores that are just keep losing people to promotions.  Turnover is not always a bad thing


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sep 30, 2021)

I'm going to put this on a T-Shirt at this point because it seems like I type this reply at least every other day.

First, see here, here, and here for my general thoughts on leadership. Mostly just read my post history, almost all of it pertains to that.

Ask yourself this question: How does doing more work make you a better leader? To really answer that question you need to first answer the question "What is a Leader?"

To spot, a leader is a process manager.  They don't give one single shit whether or not you inspire people to do better, or whether you foster an environment on your team of collective success.  We know this because they have no metrics for it.  _As long as the work is being done spot does not care how or to what level of sustainability this is accomplished.  They will simply replace you when the work stops being accomplished._

So what is leadership, really?  A leader is a person who facilitates the success of others, and by extension, the team.  They do this through knowledge, understanding, and transparency.  A Leader asks the question "how do we improve" and the manager asks the question "why isn't this done."  The first question builds an environment where the team is responsible for the work as a whole, the second builds an environment where the team is a group of individuals working on islands.  Sum of the parts.

So now that we've reconciled the difference between what a leader is and what spot considers leadership, we can go back and ask ourselves the first question - How does doing more work make you a better leader?  The short answer is that it doesn't.  Having and honing these types of skills is beneficial insofar as it grants you respect on a technical level from your team.  But it doesn't help you problem solve, it doesn't help you improve your listening skills, and most importantly it doesn't do anything to help you take a group full of diverse personalities and skillsets and turn them into one cohesive unit with a common goal.

Your team leaders are developing you the same way they were themselves developed, and it is symptomatic of the perverse and wholly off-fucking-center image of leadership that Target as a company holds.

That being said, if you read the comments I linked - spot has no bearing on you developing yourself as a leader.  If you want to be a leader then go lead.  Find something you can improve, pull the team together on it, and make it happen.  You are the leader when the team sees you as a leader, not when someone says you are.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Sep 30, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> I'm going to put this on a T-Shirt at this point because it seems like I type this reply at least every other day.
> 
> First, see here, here, and here for my general thoughts on leadership. Mostly just read my post history, almost all of it pertains to that.
> 
> ...



It obviously varies store to store. I’m not taking advice from you, as you clearly have an axe to grind and come off as nothing more than bitter and cynical. I’d wish you a good day, but you’d probably find a way to make a 5 paragraph rant about that as well.


----------



## ItChecksOut (Sep 30, 2021)

I haven't read all of the replies, if you really want to know where this is going. Do the work they ask of you, then sometime in the next week or two whenever you can bring up the topic in an organic/natural way. Ask them you would like to map out an actual development plan, in order to help track your personal development and be able to hold yourself accountable to it. Basically a, you are here and what steps I need to progress towards my goal of becoming a leader.

don't let this be generic, ask for specifics, what are my current weaknesses, what are my strengths, what barriers do you see I'll have to overcome, what do I need to do in order to grow in that area, what would success in that area look like? 

you will be able to judge a lot about their actual intentions based off this type of conversation, if its all dismissive, not yet, not now, you aren't far enough along yet to discuss that. ... Big red flag.
Don't be to hasty in your judgment, if they are just simply refusing to answer in the moment, ask for when would be a convenient time for them to reschedule this conversation.
even if they tell you I'll have to get back to you about it after I check my schedule, follow up again on your next shift with them. Don't back down from the topic until it's resolved.

Depending on how the convo goes I'd even possibly be blunt about your feelings especially if they continue putting off even having the discussion. Something like "I'm going to give it my best effort at work regardless, because that's just who I am, but my concern is that with your apathy towards my development makes me feel as if my interest in becoming a leader is just being used as a carrot to motivate me."

No one is going to fire you or be upset with you that you want to develop, I'd personally push the topic until they either tell me outright its not happening or realize I'm not backing down. It's possible it's not a good fit for you, no one here knows you. It's possible your boss is just a poor leader that has no idea on what talent looks like.

also I don't recall reading how long you have been employed with target, or with this store/management team specifically.  If you are relatively a new hire to the company, I'd be very hesitant on how aggressive you were about this. if you are new I'd drag everything I just spoke about over a few months as unfortunately it's hard to judge actual behaviors vs someone who's just putting on a show.  They might just be testing you with a higher workload to see how committed to this you are, ultimately, no one knows your situation but you.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sep 30, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> It obviously varies store to store. I’m not taking advice from you, as you clearly have an axe to grind and come off as nothing more than bitter and cynical. I’d wish you a good day, but you’d probably find a way to make a 5 paragraph rant about that as well.


Not sure how telling people to improve themselves for themselves is an axe to grind, but if that's how you perceive it then I suppose that's how it is.

I have no hatred against Target, just their unsustainable method of development and warped view of "leadership"

Best of luck.  PS this was only three paragraphs.  Saved you two.


----------



## Planosss enraged (Sep 30, 2021)

Target has certainly made me a better leader, by hiring examples of bad leaders…like shity bad leaders.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Sep 30, 2021)

Planosss reborn said:


> Target has certainly made me a better leader, by hiring examples of bad leaders…like shity bad leaders.


Failure is the greatest teacher.  No one ever said it had to be your own failure 😆


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Sep 30, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> A few weeks ago, I talked with my GM ETL about leadership positions. We chatted and she brough up additonal "developmental activities" around the store to help me as I stay in the pipeline and unofficially train to be a leader. This included being the Seasonal DBO, which is easy so far. Our store's Halloween push has been quite light and I've been finishing freight push in under an hour. But I'm also in charge of flexing not only the truck freight, but purging the backroom and condensing on the sales floor, which has also been easy enough. I've also had moments that I assume to be helping me prepare for leadership, such as being asked to listen out for INF's on the walkies from our OPU team. Our ETL's have been sharing with me the official paperwork about our service scores from recent visits and my workload around the store seems to have increased.
> 
> But my question is whether or not this sounds like actual TL development or just general increased workload to prepare for the 4th quarter. This past weekend, I was tasked with tearing down a whole sporting goods aisle by myself to set a new pog and it was pretty brutal. I had 4-5 whole vehicles worth of Sun Squad water toys and pool related items that had to come off the aisle and either go clearance or be flexed out elsewhere in sporting goods, along with obviously setting the new aisle. I was able to get it done and our store's Visual Merchandiser said that her and the rest of the TL's trust me in these activities, but I'm just feeling unsure of if this is TL development.
> 
> My TL's have been keeping me busy, whether it be helping with Halloween purge, condensing and flexing in seasonal, working inbound unload more often, and partaking in that messy sporting goods set. But I'm just curious if anyone here has had to do anything similar in their TL development. I just want to be sure that all of this increased workload is going to lead to something in terms of leadership instead of it just being the TL's pushing general pre-holiday work on me.


It can be considered development. It can also be considered testing you. If you can’t handle any of the tasks, get stressed and lose it, call in to get away, or completely fail at getting something done timely, they can decide to stop testing you as they determine you aren’t ready.  If you are seen or heard with a bad attitude or say something negative about not getting the support you need to get it done, for ex, they will stop challenging you for your development.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Oct 1, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> It can be considered development. It can also be considered testing you. If you can’t handle any of the tasks, get stressed and lose it, call in to get away, or completely fail at getting something done timely, they can decide to stop testing you as they determine you aren’t ready.  If you are seen or heard with a bad attitude or say something negative about not getting the support you need to get it done, for ex, they will stop challenging you for your development.



So when exactly can I expect to be getting ready to be “on the bench”? Do I have to complete certain tasks? Is there a certain amount of time that needs to pass? As far as I know, I’m merely in the pipeline and I’d just like to know when I’ll be taking the next step.


----------



## MrT (Oct 1, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So when exactly can I expect to be getting ready to be “on the bench”? Do I have to complete certain tasks? Is there a certain amount of time that needs to pass? As far as I know, I’m merely in the pipeline and I’d just like to know when I’ll be taking the next step.


You should have a plan set with your mentor with goals and such and a monthly review to go over your progress.  As for a timeline who knows it could be a month it could be a year.  The bench doesnt seem to be used as much as people like to talk about it.  Just keep working on improving yourself and your skills and hope you get lucky.  Do as much as you can to interact with your leadership team, networking (ass kissing) is just as important as being a good hardworking tm if not more.  Actually its probably much more important.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 1, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> So when exactly can I expect to be getting ready to be “on the bench”? Do I have to complete certain tasks? Is there a certain amount of time that needs to pass? As far as I know, I’m merely in the pipeline and I’d just like to know when I’ll be taking the next step.


There is no set amount of time or set way to do it. It’s just kissing ass until the dsd does tl interviews and the sd thinks you’re ready.. ie will not make the sd look like a fool to the dsd.

you sound as if you’re expecting a calendar and timeline to get you to tl in a certain amount of time. There is no such thing.

To get on the bench you have to be sent to interviews and pass them.


----------



## Rastaman (Oct 1, 2021)

They're going to run you into the ground all through 4th quarter,  and maybe talk about it in January if you do a good job. 

That's what Target does now,  they use people up. There's always another wide eyed 20something coming along.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 1, 2021)

Also, they don’t just promote people because they want to move up. If you’re in a store with no openings and aren’t in a metro with other stores, you’re sol waiting for someone to quit. Which is currently happening so there is a chance. Depends on your store.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Oct 1, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> Also, they don’t just promote people because they want to move up. If you’re in a store with no openings and aren’t in a metro with other stores, you’re sol waiting for someone to quit. Which is currently happening so there is a chance. Depends on your store.


What about stores being approved to add another TL position? I know it's a store by store basis, but one of our most recent TL promotions came when our store was approved for another GM TL to prep for 4th quarter. Do you have any idea how the new TL additions work?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 1, 2021)

What do you mean..how it works?  Dsd tells sd their org chart allows for 1 more tl so they promote someone. Sd may have someone in mind and just promote them (which is wrong but happens) or the sd will post the job opening and do interviews. And the person the sd selects has to pass an interview with the dsd. (Sometimes some dsd aren’t involved) but they should be.

You’re putting the cart before the horse.


----------



## CartoonPenguin (Oct 1, 2021)

Ashfromoldsite said:


> What do you mean..how it works?



Did I fucking stutter? Why the confusion? I’m asking how it works because I’m a regular Team Member who doesn’t know all the behind the scenes, higher up goings on. I think I can be forgiven for not knowing all of the details.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 1, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Did I fucking stutter? Why the confusion? I’m asking how it works because I’m a regular Team Member who doesn’t know all the behind the scenes, higher up goings on. I think I can be forgiven for not knowing all of the details.



Not really the best way to make friends on here, just sayin.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 1, 2021)

I'm in a similar position to you Penguin. I want to be a TL and I want it now. Like right now. No, more like yesterday. Being developed takes time. The time is so stupid long that you will get out of your "I want it now" phase and you will move into a "it'll happen when it happens" phase. If a position opens up, go on workday and apply for it. Make sure your resume, cover letter, and all that are dripping with target koolaide. When that position opens, you will have an interview with the ETL. You may or may not be passed off to the SD for more interview. During the interviews, you can either be promoted, put on the bench, or told no. Most people get put on the bench. They know your strengths and weaknesses already. It is totally possible that someone else will get the job and you will have to help them do the job you wanted. They will see how you handle that as well. Sometimes, it is easier to apply to other stores (target stores) than your own.


----------



## MrT (Oct 2, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> What about stores being approved to add another TL position? I know it's a store by store basis, but one of our most recent TL promotions came when our store was approved for another GM TL to prep for 4th quarter. Do you have any idea how the new TL additions work?


They added one last year to deal with fulfillment operations amd decided it was neccessary going forward.  How many TLs you get depend on store volume.  If your sales increase enough then you may get another.  There is a better chance of someone leaving then them adding another position


----------



## lucidtm (Oct 2, 2021)

DBZ said:


> I'm in a similar position to you Penguin. I want to be a TL and I want it now. Like right now. No, more like yesterday. Being developed takes time. The time is so stupid long that you will get out of your "I want it now" phase and you will move into a "it'll happen when it happens" phase. If a position opens up, go on workday and apply for it. Make sure your resume, cover letter, and all that are dripping with target koolaide. When that position opens, you will have an interview with the ETL. You may or may not be passed off to the SD for more interview. During the interviews, you can either be promoted, put on the bench, or told no. Most people get put on the bench. They know your strengths and weaknesses already. It is totally possible that someone else will get the job and you will have to help them do the job you wanted. They will see how you handle that as well. Sometimes, it is easier to apply to other stores (target stores) than your own.



To add to the above, please know that every store will handle everything differently. For example, from what I've heard of many retail stores (not just Target), most don't want to internally promote their TM's of a department to be the TL of that department. If you're already working in Seasonal and want to TL in Seasonal definitely look at other stores for that promotion. This doesn't mean it can't happen in your store, but you truly need to keep your options very open if you're looking to move up quickly and be exactly where you want to be. 

New TL positions are added when sales volume majorly increases. There was a thread on here talking about that at one point (I have no idea which one, I just remember reading it). A new Fulfillment TL was added to a lot of stores (and apparently in some cases a Fulfillment ETL) because of the major jump in OPU and SFS. It's necessary for the sales volume to have 2, if not 3 people running the show. If your store appears to be at the volume to need another TL it still doesn't mean your DSD will approve it. They're going to want to make sure that the sales maintain where they're at. Likely for at least another calendar year.

You could always ask your SD if there is the potential for another GM TL for toys/seasonal and if so where does the store need to be to get the payroll for that. Being curious and asking questions is always okay. Just know, it's never up to your SD when/if they can add another TL position. Their input can be given to their DSD and that is about it. The DSD likely has to get the approval (and give big time reasons and proof of why it's needed) from people above them. The $ talks and the store needs to have the volume to support additions like that.


----------



## Xanatos (Oct 2, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Did I fucking stutter? Why the confusion? I’m asking how it works because I’m a regular Team Member who doesn’t know all the behind the scenes, higher up goings on. I think I can be forgiven for not knowing all of the details.


I think the confusion is that there isn’t really an answer to the question. It’s no different than if someone quit or got fired and a position opened up.

If you’re asking how a new TL position gets added to a store, then there really isn’t an answer. There are too many unknowns to answer that. A store could increase in sales to earn another position, or they could add a new workcenter (ship from store, Starbucks, etc), or corporate could just decide to add positions because they feel like it. Or they could take them away and suddenly two TLs are fighting for the same job.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 4, 2021)

CartoonPenguin said:


> Did I fucking stutter? Why the confusion? I’m asking how it works because I’m a regular Team Member who doesn’t know all the behind the scenes, higher up goings on. I think I can be forgiven for not knowing all of the details.


I would suggest "practice communicating conflict less abrasively" as one of the leadership skills you focus on.

I'm being serious.  This type of emotional reaction will greatly reduce your effectiveness as a leader.


----------



## dabug (Oct 9, 2021)

I asked for a raise a few days ago and was mocked by my STL. Told em I have multiple job offers on the table for less stress, less work, and at minimum 30% more pay all the way up to 75% more pay. Laughed in my face. I’ll be heading out of this joint real soon, hopefully in 3 weeks. I have produced the top results in F&B in my entire group, trained 10 team members since January, and lead the team every single day while my team lead fucks off doing god knows what


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 10, 2021)

dabug said:


> I asked for a raise a few days ago and was mocked by my STL. Told em I have multiple job offers on the table for less stress, less work, and at minimum 30% more pay all the way up to 75% more pay. Laughed in my face. I’ll be heading out of this joint real soon, hopefully in 3 weeks. I have produced the top results in F&B in my entire group, trained 10 team members since January, and lead the team every single day while my team lead fucks off doing god knows what


Unless you have a lot of vacation once I got a firm start date for a new job I would resign on Workday IMMEDIATELY and give a resignation letter to my STL and walk out the door.

I know someone of you think "hey what about a two week notice?".

You are an at-will employee that can be let go for any reason.

If you have been at Spot for awhile your new employer (or even a future employer) won't even care and in the long run it won't matter.

Of course you might not be "re-hirable" which is another term that Target bandies about that means nothing.

Good luck.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 10, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Unless you have a lot of vacation once I got a firm start date for a new job I would resign on Workday IMMEDIATELY and give a resignation letter to my STL and walk out the door.
> 
> I know someone of you think "hey what about a two week notice?".
> 
> ...



Yeah - except for when future jobs call to ask if you were employed there they can tell them that you are marked as not hireable.

So unless your time at Target wouldn't create a huge resume gap, it's advisable to work those 2 weeks.  Not for Target but for you.

Edit: Also want to add that if you ever have a security clearance background investigation the investigator may ask about the status but not do any additional digging, creating a potential disparity and gumming things up while it gets sorted out.


----------



## dabug (Oct 10, 2021)

I’ve got stories that have to wait until I’m out of the door completely, but what I can say now is just that all of management in my store has repeatedly made STUPID mistakes. Stuff that makes you step back and say “holy ****, how do you mess that up THAT bad” sorta thing.

One just dumb and not necessarily BAD example, we had a big starbucks visit a month ago(I help run/train new baristas, used to work at a corporate sbux store). My stl saw a barista doing a milk run on the floor in the morning and said “you’re NEVER supposed to get milk from the floor😌. You should obviously be getting your milk from the backroom”. Well had my stl ever stepped foot in the walk-in, they would’ve known that we do not keep milk in there at all. Never have, there’s just no room. Our walk in is a unit that installed into the building. Only enough room for 6 metros and a small walking space in the middle…

Whenever visits are in sight, my store’s management likes to make HUGE issues out of nothing. Etls will pace around and scream about “getting truck done ASAP and that we’re behind” when inbound only started pushing 5 minutes ago… Running around complaining about nothing being zoned when it’s just a certain time of day when nobody has worked in that department yet. Like really stupid stuff man.


----------



## seasonaldude (Oct 10, 2021)

dabug said:


> Whenever visits are in sight, my store’s management likes to make HUGE issues out of nothing. Etls will pace around and scream about “getting truck done ASAP and that we’re behind” when inbound only started pushing 5 minutes ago… Running around complaining about nothing being zoned when it’s just a certain time of day when nobody has worked in that department yet. Like really stupid stuff man.


I'd ask if you work at my store, but we don't have a Tarbucks. Leadership was thinking there was going to be a visit last week and what you describe was every single day. My favorite day was Friday. My zone was a little rough when I walked in, so I spent some extra time on it while running returns. 1 for 1s were at 90 so they took awhile. Anyway, I'd been there for about 2 hours and had just started on freight. An ETL came by all concerned. "What's going on? Are you going to finish? Do we need to get you help? This has to get done!" The best was calling her two hours before my shift was over, "Hey truck is done. I'm going to work on X project unless you have anything else you need me to do." Like stop freaking out. I only don't finish when you guys pull me to do something else.


----------



## Dream Baby (Oct 11, 2021)

60SecondsRemaining said:


> Yeah - except for when future jobs call to ask if you were employed there they can tell them that you are marked as not hireable.
> 
> So unless your time at Target wouldn't create a huge resume gap, it's advisable to work those 2 weeks.  Not for Target but for you.
> 
> Edit: Also want to add that if you ever have a security clearance background investigation the investigator may ask about the status but not do any additional digging, creating a potential disparity and gumming things up while it gets sorted out.


*Yeah - except for when future jobs call to ask if you were employed there they can tell them that you are marked as not hireable.*

I doubt anyone future employer would even ask this. Target is going to just tell them you worked there for whatever period of time.

I wouldn't worry about the resume gap though I think I would have a job lined up before walking out the door.

Companies are more concerned about how long you worked at a company and what you did then the circumstances in why you left.

The security clearance might be an issue but not for a lot of people IMHO.


----------



## 60SecondsRemaining (Oct 11, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> *Yeah - except for when future jobs call to ask if you were employed there they can tell them that you are marked as not hireable.*
> 
> I doubt anyone future employer would even ask this. Target is going to just tell them you worked there for whatever period of time.
> 
> ...


I am a future employer and I ask every time.  "Is this person eligible for rehire at your organization"

Many other people do this as well, because it's much easier to ask this and get a simple yes or no, instead of going down the "terminated vs quit" rabbithole.


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Oct 11, 2021)

Dream Baby said:


> Unless you have a lot of vacation once I got a firm start date for a new job I would resign on Workday IMMEDIATELY and give a resignation letter to my STL and walk out the door.
> 
> I know someone of you think "hey what about a two week notice?".
> 
> ...


After 20+ years I left in May without 2 weeks notice. F*ck them. I have no intention of going back.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 30, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Unless you have a lot of vacation once I got a firm start date for a new job I would resign on Workday IMMEDIATELY and give a resignation letter to my STL and walk out the door.
> 
> I know someone of you think "hey what about a two week notice?".
> 
> ...


Sorry for bumping an old thread but I totally wish that I did this when I resigned. Instead, I was terminated by my ETL-HR and ETL-SE in a closed-door meeting, which has left me feeling bitter towards them since I felt cornered during said meeting. In the end, I was probably deemed unrehireable so I put in my two weeks for nothing.


----------



## Dream Baby (Jan 31, 2022)

Hope4Future said:


> Sorry for bumping an old thread but I totally wish that I did this when I resigned. Instead, I was terminated by my ETL-HR and ETL-SE in a closed-door meeting, which has left me feeling bitter towards them since I felt cornered during said meeting. In the end, I was probably deemed unrehireable so I put in my two weeks for nothing.


Sorry to hear about your situation.

Did you official resign with documentation and then they terminated you?

I would go ahead and file for unemployment which Target might fight to just be petty about the whole thing.

As to being un-rehirable *that it means nothing IMHO* because why you would want to go back to Target anyway.

The labor market is still tight I would just go get another job. Your new employee probably won't even do a background check.


----------



## Hope4Future (Jan 31, 2022)

Dream Baby said:


> Sorry to hear about your situation.
> 
> Did you official resign with documentation and then they terminated you?
> 
> ...


Thanks for responding, I felt a little frustrated so I felt that I needed to rant. Luckily, Target wasn't petty at all and they didn't fight my unemployment claim at all. Instead, my ETL-HR encouraged me to file for unemployment, probably because she asked me if I had another job lined up, and I let her know that I didn't. 

You're right, I have no interest in going back to Target at all. I just didn't want to leave without notice since I didn't want to leave my fellow team members shorthanded, although I was probably too nice in that regard. At the end of the day, Target (and any job really) is a business and they'll move on without any of us and you're not really "friends" with anyone that works there. 

I'm actually in the process of moving to Japan and hoping to find a better job over there. I'm excited about that and hoping that things work out better over there, even though I will miss the US.


----------

